# A few User Audio Questions



## MA-Simon (Apr 20, 2017)

So I am only now realy getting into the "make your own sound" mindset in omnisphere and I have a vew questions regarding audio sources.

-> When I import my own audio sources, how do I get those audio files to pitch, but not shorten during pitching? Basically how do I stretch it over the whole keyboard, without it beeing just a "blip" at the top range and a "uuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaagh" at the low end.

-> Is it possible to loop an audio file?


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 20, 2017)

Im also curious.
I wont even buy Omni patches unless soundsources are included.
I haven't done my own samples since the STS5000/Pulsar days.
Just one stuff, no loops yet...


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 21, 2017)

Well found a bit of text on the omnisphere website explaining user audio a bit more:
https://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/user_audio/page04.html

So looping is possible if done externally. Though it seems audio does have to stretch while mapping.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 22, 2017)

I would ask @Vin about his process who just released a great soundset for Omni2 with user audio...


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 23, 2017)

I'd like to see his stuff Synthpunk, so I clicked on his "Zone" and it took me to Warrior Zone on Google Maps @ Ft. Campbell, which is an hour north of NashVegas.

I was thinking of using Redmatica or Serato to use old Samples from Roland, Ensoniq and EMU 5.
So laborious.
I spend most of my time learning new parts for various groups I work with.

A link kind sir?


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 23, 2017)

I think EXS is still the easiest resource for Mac folks, so in need of a facelift. I Also capture alot of audio in Reaktor using the recorder function.

Here you go...
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/midissonance-omnisphere-kinejo-available-now.60845/



chimuelo said:


> A link kind sir?


----------

